# polystyrene sheets



## craig.g (Feb 1, 2008)

were can i get some big sheets ov polystyrene from i tried b and q they say they dont do it isthere anything else i could use


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

try homebase, wickes or focus!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

B&Q should do them with the loft insulation.

Whereabouts are you? you might get a better response rather than a generic answer.


----------



## craig.g (Feb 1, 2008)

Meko said:


> B&Q should do them with the loft insulation.
> 
> Whereabouts are you? you might get a better response rather than a generic answer.


im in bilston thats wolverhampton


----------



## Lotus Nut (Jan 7, 2008)

b&q do them in about 8x4 for wall and loft insulation thinnest is about 1", you couls also try builders merchants or packaging suppliers, depending what its for you could use the square ceiling tiles ifyou can still get em or cork tiles


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Any good insulation suppplier should have it.

Just thought, you do mean _expanded_ polystyrene (foam) don't you?


----------



## arthur cooke (Jan 22, 2008)

Wicks defiantly does polystyrene sheets.
cheers arthur


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Ebay.

Some people ship it as packing material and its dirt cheap and comes in just about every possible size and thickness.


----------



## Jomel (Nov 22, 2007)

I've seen thin rolls in Focus, could be built up to the thickness you want. Usually where the coving and ceiling tiles are.


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

i get mine from wickes also.


----------



## DraigGochHerp (Jun 15, 2005)

Travis Perkins Builders Merchants - cavity wall insulation, 2 inches thick, sheets of 4 by 2 feet.
Graham.


----------

